# Hygrozyme and Orchid Champion



## keithrs (Feb 5, 2012)

I was wondering if any one has used any of these products for seedling through adult stages with success? Any info on these product is appreciated!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2012)

I believe a phal researcher a few years ago did a trial using various growth enhancers with some phal hybrid seedlings, and the one using hygrozyme was one that had some of the best growth. I've been hesitant to use it on plants that are in sphagnum as I don't know if it will cause it to degrade, or if a plant only has a few bad roots, if it will dissolve all of the roots. It's supposed to degrade bad roots and old material and make it available as fertilizer to the good roots, stimulating growth. It may also be helping by removing degrading plant material which can release toxins and such which could hurt plant growth


----------



## keithrs (Feb 7, 2012)

They claim that it will only dissolve dead roots.... I bought some so will see.


----------



## Mike (Feb 8, 2012)

The study cnycharles is referring to was done by Wes Addison and was published in Phalaenopsis Q1 2008. His final mix of nutrients and supplements was 2 tsp / gal Hygrozyme, 125ppm Fulvic Acid, one tsp / gal seaweed extract and 1 tsp / gal Peters Lite. The application interval was 2x / month and watering when needed in between.


----------



## keithrs (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info Mike...

Nutrition Supplmention by Wes Addison


----------



## Ray (Feb 12, 2012)

I spoke at length with the owner of the company on Thursday. His big thing was the elimination of "bio-plaque" - the accumulation of necrotic tissues and the flora and fauna that live in/on it, as they compete with the plant and just generally create an unfriendly environment.

I have a bottle to experiment with, but am hesitant to apply it until I've made some concrete observations about the K-Lite.


----------



## keithrs (Feb 12, 2012)

Ray said:


> I spoke at length with the owner of the company on Thursday. His big thing was the elimination of "bio-plaque" - the accumulation of necrotic tissues and the flora and fauna that live in/on it, as they compete with the plant and just generally create an unfriendly environment.
> 
> I have a bottle to experiment with, but am hesitant to apply it until I've made some concrete observations about the K-Lite.



I started using it Friday.... I wonder if it's enzymes made from fermented fruit peels and sugar?

Ray it sounds like you have alot of experiments going on..... K-Lite, SOLO, Soon to be Hygrozyme.... I'm sure you have others too. Keep them going!!!!


----------

